# Lake Erie Smallies and Berkley Gulp bait



## albionsteelheader (Nov 11, 2010)

I've fished smallies for a long time around the islands, but over the years things have changed as to bait/bait stores....I like to drift/drag live bait - and always fished 'bass minnows' - 2.5"-4" emeralds or goldens - and usually have excellent results without the guilt of spending a ton of money for 4 dozen or so for a day of fishing, which usually translates to closer to 5 or 6 dozen......trouble is, my 'go to' bait stores around Marblehead have closed - so I'm exploring other options at this point. Although soft craws are the bait of choice, just can't justify spending around $7/dozen for a bait that will gets trashed half the time by sheepshead, head shots from gobies, and spins/twist my line while drifting. 

I've read about the Berkley Gulp Minnows lately, and they've got some sweet deals on these at several places now, plus rebates. Anyone have much success on these around the islands? Any particular style/color/size??


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Try some big joshy gobies and he makes a swim craw that catches alot of fish.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

They work. I've used them on Erie and I've caught them on it. I got my PB Smallie on a Gulp minnow actually. They are very durable so they can take the abuse of multiple fish.

I heard that the Gulp leech works on eye's pretty well too when trolled.

I use the 3" and under and in any natural color. Black shad to emerald shiner has worked for me.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

We have used them not only for small is but the early jig bite no reason to by shiners they hit them just fine.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Anything Gulp! is like crack to smallmouth!


----------

